# Mod'ing The New 325Fre



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well we have been busy with our new toy. (and truck too) I am having a hard time with having enough time to do the things I want but here is some of the completed items:

1. Installed Sirius docking cradle and mounted antenna to the exterior of the 325FRE.
2. Installed 22" Vizio LED HDTV in the bedroom
3. Need to wire up the replacement truck to camper 7 pin connector I bought (8 footer). Current one doesn't let me get 90 degrees when turning or backing (yes I said 90 degrees!)
4. Installed Remote caddy for the Jensen Stereo, and 32" Jensen HDTV, Satelitte radio and others.
5. Installed charging station for portable radios
6. Installed additional labels for switches at the main slide and lights control panel
7. deciding on location of Outbackers.com sticker, Koala club Sticker etc. 
8. Rerouted and mounted Sirius Sat Radio antenna on the roof of Fordimus Prime for better reception
9. Installed 4 OEM mud flaps.
10. Bought and had installed 4 new BF Goodrich 285/65R18's
11. Installed 16K Reese fifth wheel hitch.
More to come!

Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Well we have been busy with our new toy. (and truck too) I am having a hard time with having enough time to do the things I want but here is some of the completed items:
> 
> 1. Installed Sirius docking cradle and mounted antenna to the exterior of the 325FRE.
> 2. Installed 22" Vizio LED HDTV in the bedroom
> ...


Thats the spirit!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Some pictures would be real nice...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Personally, I'm still questioning the existence of the.... what's Wolfie call it.... Death Star...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Personally, I'm still questioning the existence of the.... what's Wolfie call it.... Death Star...


 You _question_ the existance of THE DeathStar? Young fool.... (in my best Emperors voice) you will learn the power of the Dark Side!.....


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark side.... did you forget to plug in your power cord in again?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PA Outbackers said:


> Dark side.... did you forget to plug in your power cord in again?


Likely so!









<btw - - - you've got him pegged!!!>



> Nathan, on 21 April 2011 - 03:35 PM, said:
> Personally, I'm still questioning the existence of the.... what's Wolfie call it.... Death Star... [ /quote]
> 
> [quote}Eric, on Today -05:48 PM, said:
> You question the existance of THE DeathStar? Young fool.... (in my best Emperors voice) you will learn the power of the Dark Side!.....


Ahhhh - so now you acknowledge that IT DOES have a name!!!! (Does Tina know this? I would guess not since you seem to still be ... um ..... breathing?)

AND that name has been SOOOOO appropriately chosen by ..... wait for it ...... wait ......it's coming..... *KATHY*!!!!! She'll be so pleased!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Dark side.... did you forget to plug in your power cord in again?


Likely so!









<btw - - - you've got him pegged!!!>



> Nathan, on 21 April 2011 - 03:35 PM, said:
> Personally, I'm still questioning the existence of the.... what's Wolfie call it.... Death Star... [ /quote]
> 
> [quote}Eric, on Today -05:48 PM, said:
> You question the existance of THE DeathStar? Young fool.... (in my best Emperors voice) you will learn the power of the Dark Side!.....


Ahhhh - so now you acknowledge that IT DOES have a name!!!! (Does Tina know this? I would guess not since you seem to still be ... um ..... breathing?)

AND that name has been SOOOOO appropriately chosen by ..... wait for it ...... wait ......it's coming..... *KATHY*!!!!! She'll be so pleased!








[/quote]

Blah....BLAH....BLAH!!!

I shall call her Dark Star of Skullwood!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Well we have been busy with our new toy. (and truck too) I am having a hard time with having enough time to do the things I want but here is some of the completed items:
> 
> 1. Installed Sirius docking cradle and mounted antenna to the exterior of the 325FRE.
> 
> Eric


I am very interested in seeing and/or hearing how you did this mod. I am thinking about doing this mod to my 312BH but wanted to see someone else do it first.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

joeymac said:


> Well we have been busy with our new toy. (and truck too) I am having a hard time with having enough time to do the things I want but here is some of the completed items:
> 
> 1. Installed Sirius docking cradle and mounted antenna to the exterior of the 325FRE.
> 
> Eric


I am very interested in seeing and/or hearing how you did this mod. I am thinking about doing this mod to my 312BH but wanted to see someone else do it first.
[/quote]

Very easy actually. I will post pictures hopefully tomorrow. The "passenger side" (in relation to the tow vehicle) has a slide that comes very close to the rear of the camper. The satelitte antenna lead runs up behind molding over to the slide and out through the flap where the top and side slide gaskets meet. The antenna is attached to the top of the ladder at the rear of the fifth wheel.

The same can be done for travel trailers with out ladders, you will need to drill shallow holes, use a counter-sink bit to dimple the first part of each hole. My wife didn't want me to drill any holes. However the Fifth wheel skirt she ordered came in and I will be drilling about 30 holes now!

Coat the mating surfaces with a thin layer of white silicone caulk (exterior type white, good stuff) cover the threads of the screws with a thin layer of caulk and tighten everything up. wipe excess caulk away before it dries.

So that the black antenna wire does not show, Lowes carries white, PVC, self adhering molding to run speaker wires through. these have 90 degree inside and outside peices, unions etc that will help blend with the exterior of the trailer and allow you to go around corners and such. Clean the exterior surface where the molding will be applied and ensure it is free of grease, oil or other contaminants. Once the molding is placed, seal the adhesive with a thing film of caulk to keep the weather out.

Done


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The best mod is yet to come.... When you take the title for both Fordus primus and dark Star and modify the ownership to *ME!!!!!* BbbBWwwwAaaaaaha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hahahahahaha.!!!!!!!



**whew. that made me dizzy.**


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> The best mod is yet to come.... When you take the title for both Fordus primus and dark Star and modify the ownership to *ME!!!!!* BbbBWwwwAaaaaaha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hahahahahaha.!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> **whew. that made me dizzy.**


 Dear Sir,....

I have been instructed to inform you (I am relaying this so don't shoot the messenger) that his name is *Fordimus Prime*.... Not Fordus Primus, Fordimush, or and other horrendous thing such as Himself, Herself...(He's quite adamant about it too...) in fact I sat in a Tundra not long ago and Fordimus didn't speak to me for a week... Attitude! Whew!

And Fordimus Prime will have to be Pried from my cold, dead hands!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Back to our regularly scheduled program.....

Okay so as promised here we go with some photos!









Nose with some really great decals








Electric awning extended. This was a nice feature finishing the loading (my portion!)








Front storage finally loaded and organized.








Reese 16K fifth wheel hitch. Notice the dealership to the time to cut slots rather than cutting out a sheet. Gives it a much more fitted look.
















22" Vizio HDTV mounted (temporarily) kitty corner in the bedroom.
















Clock mounted to rear wall of pantry.








Location of Sirius Docking station. Out put cables will run through the back of the cabinet to the Jensen Stereo AUX input.








Blanket throw and pillows added.

Thats what I have for photos right now! Its a start!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Recieved my 8' cable yesterday. Will be installing that shortly. I will have a 5'-6' trailer cable available for anyone who needs one.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Added labels to switches at the control panel. Another nicety...


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Recieved my 8' cable yesterday. Will be installing that shortly. I will have a 5'-6' trailer cable available for anyone who needs one.
> 
> Eric


Is this the cable that comes from the TT and connects to the truck ? If so, I need one ! On our 2nd trip last year I made the mistake of letting it drag the ground and after about 100 miles she was cut in half. I soldered it back, but want to get a new one for obvious reasons. A big duh moment for me







How much do you want for it ?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

joeymac said:


> Recieved my 8' cable yesterday. Will be installing that shortly. I will have a 5'-6' trailer cable available for anyone who needs one.
> 
> Eric


Is this the cable that comes from the TT and connects to the truck ? If so, I need one ! On our 2nd trip last year I made the mistake of letting it drag the ground and after about 100 miles she was cut in half. I soldered it back, but want to get a new one for obvious reasons. A big duh moment for me








How much do you want for it ?
[/quote]

$10.00 plus regular shipping I think would be fair. It's brand new. If you'd like it faster I can look at the cost of express, etc. Send me a PM, I will be more than happy to accomodate you!

Eric


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Recieved my 8' cable yesterday. Will be installing that shortly. I will have a 5'-6' trailer cable available for anyone who needs one.
> 
> Eric


Is this the cable that comes from the TT and connects to the truck ? If so, I need one ! On our 2nd trip last year I made the mistake of letting it drag the ground and after about 100 miles she was cut in half. I soldered it back, but want to get a new one for obvious reasons. A big duh moment for me







How much do you want for it ?
[/quote]

$10.00 plus regular shipping I think would be fair. It's brand new. If you'd like it faster I can look at the cost of express, etc. Send me a PM, I will be more than happy to accomodate you!

Eric
[/quote]
I'll take it. I sent you a PM.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, the mods continue! Added bronze towel rods, TP holder, recentered the dining room table, changed out the finial on the kitchen light, installed shampoo and soap dispenser in the shower, toothbrush holder and soap dish and got the mast for the satellite radio antenna. All before noon!

Pictures o follow!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just finished a 5' trailer brake cable extension. It works great! Just need to see how tight I can turn now. I think I have 180 degrees of travel!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Well, the mods continue! Added bronze towel rods, TP holder, recentered the dining room table, changed out the finial on the kitchen light, installed shampoo and soap dispenser in the shower, toothbrush holder and soap dish and got the mast for the satellite radio antenna. All before noon!
> 
> Pictures o follow!
> 
> Eric


How closely does the bronze match the new faucet / fixture color? I need to replace our old brushed nickel stuff when the new trailer arrives.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Well, the mods continue! Added bronze towel rods, TP holder, recentered the dining room table, changed out the finial on the kitchen light, installed shampoo and soap dispenser in the shower, toothbrush holder and soap dish and got the mast for the satellite radio antenna. All before noon!
> 
> Pictures o follow!
> 
> Eric


How closely does the bronze match the new faucet / fixture color? I need to replace our old brushed nickel stuff when the new trailer arrives.
[/quote]

Very Well actually. We bought them at Home Depot. Lowes didn't have the style and color we were looking for. I can get the name off the boxes tonight. Which reminds me...tonight is trash night!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sirius Satelite Radio Modification Done!


----------



## Emilie (Apr 27, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Well we have been busy with our new toy. (and truck too) I am having a hard time with having enough time to do the things I want but here is some of the completed items:
> 
> 1. Installed Sirius docking cradle and mounted antenna to the exterior of the 325FRE.
> 2. Installed 22" Vizio LED HDTV in the bedroom
> ...


Eric - when you are ready to install a washer/dryer combo, can give you some tips

Ray


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Emilie said:


> Well we have been busy with our new toy. (and truck too) I am having a hard time with having enough time to do the things I want but here is some of the completed items:
> 
> 1. Installed Sirius docking cradle and mounted antenna to the exterior of the 325FRE.
> 2. Installed 22" Vizio LED HDTV in the bedroom
> ...


Eric - when you are ready to install a washer/dryer combo, can give you some tips

Ray
[/quote]

Shhhh!! If my wife hears that I am in trouble! And you'll be doing it with me!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Sirius Satelite Radio Modification Done!


 By the way, I was able to use this a weekend ago and it worked perfectly. I had several stations that I was swapping back and forth with and my wife changed the station at some point to a Jazz channel. Listening to that in the evening out under the awning was waaaay nice! I am looking forward to another evening real soon like that!

eric


----------

